# Memory boxes?



## yazoo

Does anyone know any websites or stores I could buy memory boxes for my baby's bits & pieces. I just have them in a drawer but I would love something proper to put them into. I'm in Ireland but alot of the stores would be similar to UK.


----------



## mhazzab

I was given one at the hospital, from the SIMBA charity, so didn't need to buy one, but I did see some on the site below (some of them are quite expensive, although they are lovely).

https://www.alexandrasangelgifts.co.uk/baby%20loss%20memorial%20keepsake%20boxes

I've also seen some nice boxes in the 'home bargains' stores for just a few pounds, nice hard cardboard boxes with designs on them, not specifically memory boxes though.

If you look in a few different places, I'm sure you'll know when you see the right one, if you know what I mean 
xx


----------



## collie_crazy

Hi :wave: I got my memory box from here - https://www.boxesandboxes.co.uk/wooden-memory-boxes/gorgeousgirls.html -- I got the 'Butterflies and flowers' box in lilac and had it personalised with my daughters name and date on it and a little saying on the side by the lock. 

I think it cost about £40, but they do smaller ones at around £20 :hugs:


----------



## Vickieh1981

I got mine from Alexandras angel gifts and it is just the most beautiful thing to store all of her bits and pieces in. It has a gorgeous satin lining


----------



## SarahJane

jessica's butterflies do them - leigh who runs it is a 2nd tri angel mummy

I got a sands box for Evelyn but have since put it inside a stronger box which I bought from IKEA.

Sar xx


----------



## Perfect_pink

you can get them from https://www.4louis.co.uk/ they are beautiful we got one after we lost Oliver in Hospital x


----------



## yazoo

Thanks girls, I'll have a look at the sites now. xx


----------



## KamIAm

Hi! :flower:

I found mine at our local arts and craft store... I live in the US so I am unsure any suggestions that way... I hope you are able to find one that you like, I love mine... So glad I have it... Inside mine is Emma's tiny gown and hat.... I have it displayed in my living room :flower: Means alot.... :hugs:


----------



## yazoo

Oh I know now who you are once you mentioned Emma's name. I was so confused reading your thread. lol


----------



## SarahJane

hahaha yazoo also had a mystery stalker!


----------



## yazoo

I know yeah, I was very confused for a while. lol


----------



## KamIAm

Original kind of name huh :winkwink:

haha:haha: 

I'm glad it's all worked out, y'all know who I am and I can post again.... I somehow changed mine to "mobile layout" and I clicked "desktop" a million times but it would never change back for me :dohh: I tried posting comments on y'alls threads, and evertime I did it wouldn't actually post it... Let me tell ya, frustration was definately setting in... LOL

Ahhh, Miss ya!:hugs:

Yazoo, I hope you find the perfect memory box...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Joanna82

Hi girls

Thank you for this thread, I am actually looking for that kind of box as well and they don't have the proper one in big retail shops but I am going to try in art craft shops in my town, thank you very much for the ideas.

Lots of love to you all xxx


----------



## Bec C

I got mine from tk maxx its lovely it has live, love laugh on one side and faith hope love or something like that on th eother and it has beautiful flowers and butterflies all over it. It fits all my bits in, I cant look through it, but its beside my bed.

I hope you find something soon x


----------

